# Curved door AV cabinets for the lounge



## andy brookes (22 Dec 2008)

Afternoon All,

I mentioned I was making some cabinets for my lounge in another thread. Well here they are, lots of WIP pics and a few pics of the trail fitting in primer. I will be spending January in the garage with a HVLP sprayer creating glossy white loveliness....hopefully! The brief from my client (my wife) was cabinets that look simple, float of the floor with underlighting and no handles on the doors, and a draw unit the other side of the chimney breast for storing cd's and DVD's.

First thing I did was make the curved doors, wasn't sure if this was going to work. So wanted to make these before starting the rest of the cabinets.

Here's the jig, idea stolen from someone on this forum, but can't remember who. Sorry.







Next few pics show the 5 x 3mm mdf being formed over the jig with PVA inbetween each layer. Couldn't get hold of any 3mm MR, so had to use standard stuff.











After a night drying off by the aga, I got this... I had about 1mm spring back when I let the clamps off.











Next I trimmed the doors to length. I made each door 60mm of so longer that needed to give me some adjustment.






Lots of planning and cad'ing later I had a design and a cutting list. I got my local supplier Christcurch timber to cut up 3 sheets of MR MDF into the sizes I needed. They cut very accurately with a nice sharp blade.

Quick check to see what they may look like!






Using the big triton and the smart rail system to create some curves. I did both top and base together.... bit routers are cool!











Another quick check to see how if will look.






Now for the backs and sides. I used camlocks and dowels for all the joints, as I need to assemble the unit in position to fit around the sockets. Also makes it very easy to take the unit apart for painting etc. I used a dowel kit from screwfix for drilling and marking all the holes, this worked very well.











Next up some hinges. I used Salace 165 deg hinges, a bit pricey at 5.99 a pair from Screwfix, but they are worth it. Really nice hinges that unclip.











Another trial fit to make sure everything fits nice, excuse the blurred pics.











Next up the draw unit for the other side, using a set of push to close draw runners from the great supplier I found. No curves here, so quite easy.











Both units in position now, drilled all the mounting holes into the walls while in position.






Units back in the garage for any adjustments and holes for wires etc. Rounded off all the edges with 3.2mm roundoff cutter in a small router.











The long reach spring loaded door openers and ptfe block on the door.











Salace Smoothers for cushioned door closing






Little shelf supports for the shelf






All finished and ready for sealing and priming.






Took the units all apart again, removing all the hinges and fixings. I sealed all the surfaces with a couple of coats of Rustins MDF sealer. Then a couple of roller applied wickes proffessional oil based undercoat. Couple of days later I assembled all the fixings back onto the undercoated bits and assembled the units back into the lounge ready for christmas! The lighting underneath is rope lighting. The lighting is more subtile than the camera images show.






The LCD is now mounted on a bracket on the wall. The ducting down the corner below the TV is actually a poo pipe! I cut a quarter from the pipe and made an little bracket to support it at the top. I couldn't find any ducting big enough to take a scart socket.






Heres the draw unit in place, all the wiring will be hidden within the cabinets at final assembly.






Thats it for now....I need a rest! I think I have put approx 60 to 80 hours in over the last few weeks. I have also decorated the lounge and hall. Made a new loft hatch and a cupboard door in the hall. It's been a busy few weeks. After Christmas tthe cabinets wil be coming out again for gloss spraying.

Cheers Andy


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2008)

WOW! To say I'm impressed would be the understatement of 2009! Seriously this is really cool. Well Done indeed.


----------



## Mr Ed (22 Dec 2008)

Excellent Andy.

You look to have achieved an impressive level of precision there and a very innovative design. Nice One!

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodchip (22 Dec 2008)

Love those curves, fantastic


----------



## Imperial (22 Dec 2008)

Well done, the mounting bracket fro the LCD might be better fitted on the back wall though? it will be hidden by the screen more I think. Not a crit just a suggestion!


----------



## andy brookes (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks chaps.

TV bracket is on that wall because my wife didnt want the wallpaper she picked, covered up by the telly! Women! Think I might paint the bracket white so its not so obvious.


----------



## speed (22 Dec 2008)

that looks awesome fella,


----------



## Waka (22 Dec 2008)

Very nice indeed and fits well. I admire your patience its not easy to get the curves right.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Dec 2008)

Bravo sir! I would be very proud indeed if I had designed and made that. Excellent.

What the lighting underneath the units?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Dec 2008)

Great work, Andy.

You are fully deserving of a degree in MDF engineering!

I spend my working life making MDF alcove units of one sort or another but have never attempted a curved one like this. 

I will do though, at the first opportunity!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Mattty (22 Dec 2008)

Nice job sir, and fantastic execution. Where did you get your hardware from? :ho2


----------



## mailee (22 Dec 2008)

Now that is what I call excellent Andy. I too love the curves and the floating feel that the lights give. Great piece of work.


----------



## Philly (22 Dec 2008)

Great job Andy! Congrats,
Philly


----------



## Racers (22 Dec 2008)

Hi, Andy

Cracking job!

I don't fancy cleaning up your workshop after cuting all that MDF.

Pete


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2008)

Dan Tovey":1tii5el8 said:


> I will do though, at the first opportunity!



Ah, but does it fit into the Dan Tovey business ethos?? :wink:


----------



## DavidE (22 Dec 2008)

Hi Andy,

In a word - awesome. I really like the curved design and the floating aspect is pretty cool too. Thanks for posting such a detailed WIP.

Cheers
David


----------



## Chippyjoe (22 Dec 2008)

Nice work Andy. You must be chuffed with the way the cabinets have turned out.
Look forward to seeing the finished job and good luck with the spraying.
That is certainly worth some brownie points from SWMBO !!!
By the way do you have an interest in old American cars?
Mark.


----------



## shim20 (22 Dec 2008)

thats awsome, good job well done


----------



## DeanN (22 Dec 2008)

Very nice job - and inspiration for a couple of alcoves I need to do something with in the new year.

Can I ask how the smart rail system is used to create curves though - does it pivot? In the past I've created a templates to size, or used a baton on a pivot to create curves.

Look forward to seeing the painted finish.


----------



## maltrout512 (23 Dec 2008)

Nice work Andy. I like the floating idea.


----------



## OPJ (23 Dec 2008)

Very nice, Andy - and, an excellent set of work-in-progress photo's to go with it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andy brookes (23 Dec 2008)

Steve Maskery":1ggoyb9l said:


> Bravo sir! I would be very proud indeed if I had designed and made that. Excellent.
> 
> What the lighting underneath the units?
> 
> ...



Just plan old rope lights from http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/ ... index.html

Just the normal filament type as the LED ones are not dimmable


----------



## andy brookes (23 Dec 2008)

Chippyjoe":21ooqtm0 said:


> Nice work Andy. You must be chuffed with the way the cabinets have turned out.
> Look forward to seeing the finished job and good luck with the spraying.
> That is certainly worth some brownie points from SWMBO !!!
> By the way do you have an interest in old American cars?
> Mark.



No particular interest in American stuff, I'm VAG through and through. But do like American numberplates, so much more interesting than UK plates. Brighten up the workshop a bit!


----------



## andy brookes (23 Dec 2008)

DeanN":2qarsn5k said:


> Very nice job - and inspiration for a couple of alcoves I need to do something with in the new year.
> 
> Can I ask how the smart rail system is used to create curves though - does it pivot? In the past I've created a templates to size, or used a baton on a pivot to create curves.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the painted finish.



Not designed to pivot. I just drilled a 5mm hole through the rail and the MDF at my centre point, dropped an M5 bolt through. Locked the slide mech down and machined away. Worked a treat. I think you can just see the M5 allen head bolt in the pic.


----------



## andy brookes (23 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. Well chuffed.

Cheers Andy


----------



## king blaze (25 Dec 2008)

thats top notch mate, i just love the curve!


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Dec 2008)

Mightily impressed by the attention to detail. The curved doors are echoes of 'Art-Deco' and the underneath lighting gives the impression that the units really are floating. 

=D> =D>


----------



## pren (26 Dec 2008)

That's very cool! 

Well done! =D> 

I've been meaning to make some curvey units and doors for my up-coming kitchen build. I'll definately be using that jig design!

Truly awsome, sir!!

Bryn


----------



## martlewis (28 Dec 2008)

Amazing piece of work. The problem now is I'm reconsidering the design of my toilet/washroom to see if I could incorporate some curved doors!!! And now I'm looking round the lounge to see if any units could be removed and replaced with curvy ones... Will it ever end.


----------



## andy brookes (29 Dec 2008)

Thanks again for all you nice comments.

I have decided to remake the curved doors, as they dont sit quite right, slight twist in them. I will be making a new jig which will ensure they are straight. I'll post up some shots of the design once I have completed it.

Have had lots of nice comments from family over xmas, I think I might be making more for family!!

Cheers Andy


----------



## p111dom (29 Dec 2008)

Superb!!! I especially like the way it floats. I'd love to do something like this but do an overlay veneer of oak to match the rest of my furniture. Excellent in all respects. =D>


----------



## andy brookes (29 Dec 2008)

Here is the old jig.








and here's the new one.






So the differences.....

Extra cross members at each end of the curve. 
This will keep the door nice and flat when its clamped down. I have a little waveyness on the current doors where they are not curved around the hinge area. The cross members will eliminate this.

A back stop.
This will allow me to clamp all the thicknesses of the mdf together against this back stop to ensure they sit straight on the jig. This is how the current doors are slightly twisted.

I make the doors slightly oversize. 2mm extra in height, 2mm longer on the hinge side and 60mm longer on the non hinge side. I then use the router to machine these extra bits off after the glue has set. I'll post up some wip shots when I remake the doors to explain all.

Cheers Andy


----------

